# Install operating systems on portable harddisk question.



## wenhan1000 (Nov 28, 2007)

I wanted to install ubuntu and windows xp (maybe a few others linuxs and vista) on my portable harddisk. Is there a way to install Grub (or the thing that let you choose which os to boot.) onto the portable harddisk? So if you boot into the harddisk it will show up the selection screen even if the labtop you use to boot the portable harddisk don't have a harddisk itself.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I have never done this myself, but I suppose that it is possibel. As far as I can tell all that you would do is choose the hdd when you go to install whatever OS you were looking to install.

That being said, I wouldn't recommend that you install on a portable hdd. The reason for this is that most hdd connect using USB2.0. Even though this has made leaps and bounds in terms of the speed that data can be transfered. Firewire is another option that some external hdds have but this still isn't as good as an internal hdd. 

If I might ask, why are you wanting to install so many OS's on an external?

Cheers!


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

It can work for Linux. I ran Gentoo from an external drive for a while before moving the install to the internal drive of a laptop I had. Install your distribution of Linux to the external hard drive and make sure GRUB installs to that hard drive. You'll need to use a kernel argument to delay mounting the filesystem (USB devices are slower than internal drives). The specific argument should be *rootdelay=n* where _n_ is the number of seconds until the system attempts to mount the root filesystem. I think I used a value of 10 there.

An example of what you'd do in */boot/grub/grub.conf* (note that your configuration will have differences):

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-gentoo-r4
root (hd0,0)
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda6 rootdelay=10
```
If you need help editing the /boot/grub/grub.conf file, post its contents here and we'll help.

Windows operating systems might not work from an external drive (the people in the Windows forum might know more about Windows on an external drive specifically). You could try it, but if it works, it will not work on machines other than the one you installed from due to Windows licensing checks.


----------



## UNWS (Aug 16, 2009)

for windows xp you may use the instructions in this website http://www.pcland.info/archives/248...ws-xp-on-a-portable-hard-disk-a-tutorial.html


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Windows requires to have a permanent hard drive where it can store data & info. 
It is possible to make a USB install providing a source is available for the files that are required on hard disk .. Microsoft though do not support this type of install and it is from what I have read not an easy procedure.

as has been said above, Linux on usb is possible and in many different forms. You will though require a way to boot from USB, if your PC doesn't support Boot from USB in BIOS you will need to create a CD or Floppy that will boot and divert your boot to the USB installation.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

This is an old thread from 2008, I am going to close it. Please don't bring up old threads.

Cheers!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry, I missed that ..


----------

